# honda gx340 only runs on choke



## atsantarelli (Apr 27, 2006)

i have a honda gx340 it only runs on full choke and it runs rough when you take off choke its dies fast when you turn up throttle with choke on it dies the only way i can get it to run right is when i take off the air filter and put my hand over the air intake and limit the air then it runs fine with the choke off and throttles up but as soon as i take my hand off it dies someone please help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

You may have some trash in the carb, Take the fuel bowl off (cut the gas off first) and spray any and all holes out good with some carb cleaner, this MAY get it going. Does it smoke? Black?


----------



## atsantarelli (Apr 27, 2006)

fuel bowl is clean and it dosnt smoke???


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Did you try blowing out all the holes when you took the bowl off with carb cleaner?


----------



## atsantarelli (Apr 27, 2006)

Soaked It In Carb Cleaner And It Looks Great Now It Runs Really Nice Only When Ckoke Is On When I Shut Off Choke Engine Dies???? No Smoke


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Is the airfilter new?


----------



## macktr530 (Sep 11, 2005)

*honda carb*

I have a honda gx340 on a portable sawmill and i finally got it running right after two years of running on half choke i sprayed it really good with carb cleaner and even took the main jet out and the small brass set screw at the front she runs like a brand new honda starts easy and don't need choke whats so ever.


----------



## LSCVII (May 10, 2006)

it sounds like both your high and low speed jets are clogged, the best approch is to completly disassemble the carburetor remove the brass main jet,
and plastic side jet then acid bath the main jet for 10-15 minutes,take it out of the acid and blow it out then clean all of the holes on the main jet with a jet cleaning tool (a small paper clip will work), do not put the plastic side jet in acid as it will melt, just clean it thoughly,check all your gaskets, make sure the float,needle,and seat are in good working order, and make sure that the fuel gooseneck is clear. To do this right it will take 45mins, Honda carburetors are not the easiest to work on if your mechanically inclined it should not be a problem but if its too much just take the carb. off yourself and bring it to your local power equipment shop at my shop its 29.00 dollars labor plus parts, a complete rebuild will run you 30-35 dollars.


----------

